# Gift wrappping with stiltbeast studios!



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you smell baked hand?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Clever.... but I am on your wife's team. Give me a roll of paper, tape and scissors....I guess I am just old fashioned. Merry Christmas! Your gift did look suprisingly pretty though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm guessing you might not want to use that technique to wrap a box of Belgian chocolates

And a very Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Gift wrapping Stiltbeast Studios Style! That's awesome. My wife would kill me.



Must... Try... It....NOW!

If you guys don't hear from me anymore, blame (thank)Allen, lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My parents owned a store and I learned to wrap presents and make bows too. But I can see this method as be real creative if you have the materials at hand (plastic wrap and spray paint). Mmmm, so would you call this corpsing a gift?
Merry Christmas Allen, your wife, and all the folks at the studio.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Allen - you can be such a boy sometimes!!!! Sorry but I'm sticking with the paper, scissors and tape too. Interesting concept though. [email protected] Bone Dancer - corpsing a gift....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

One more reason I need a heat gun!


----------

